# CONTEST: Enter to Win a Wantable.co Winter Box! [CLOSED]



## alyssaw (Nov 5, 2012)

*What's Your Style Profile? Enter for a Chance to Win!*​ 
What's better than a contest with one winner?  A contest with 14 winners!!  wantable.co brings MakeupTalk our latest contest and there will be a winner *EVERY SINGLE DAY*. Have we got your attention yet?! Keep reading to learn how to enter...

*Steps to Enter:*

1. Sign up for an account at wantable.co

2. Take the 6 step beauty quiz to find out what your style profile is

3. Return to this thread and let us know what your profile is and why you think it's the correct fit!

You can enter once per day! Simply post in the thread each day of the contest and you may be chosen as that day's winner!

What are the prizes you ask?  The winners get to choose from one of wantable.co's Winter boxes!   



  

​ 


​ 
They're not a subscription service; they simply suggest packs to purchase based on their style quiz, and invite customers back to view their new products each season. They also release boxes each season, not monthly. 
wantable.co offers 6 full size products valued at over $100 for $40 per box, with brands like Mia Bellezza, Color Club, Beauty for Real, Paula Dorf and more. Lastly, and I know you will all love this, they are *ALL makeup!*

*The contest is open! Enter now and good luck!* 
_*Link to contest rules*_


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ooh thanks for running this contest!

My profile is Classic Chic. I think it's a good fit because I like neutrals and just having one thing that pops... Usually I prefer my eyes over my lips, but I'm always excited to try a different look.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow I'm super excited about this!!

I am a Glamour Girl, which I think fits me perfectly because I do love everything sexy and smokey (like my eyes) but I also like a lot of color and a more eye-catching look. I want to stand out in a crowd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Glamour Girl.. I don't know if that's an accurate fit for me though. I'm more of a Grunge Girl.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Nov 5, 2012)

My profile is trend setter and i guess its really me because i always wear what i want how i want, i do not like to follow trends however i take any piece and make it my own unique style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it, and besides there is no stress that im not in trend with everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 5, 2012)

My style profile is Glamor Girl and it does fit with my style i love the sexy look and being beautiful with my makeup choices. I do shy away from a black look with my shadows because I think it ages me too much. i love the fall color selections with the purples, chocolates and olives. When I'm out for an evening I like to look sexy and it shows in my clothing and accessories choices. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Contest with makeup are always FUN!!!

My profile says I'm a top trendsetter.  I really don't think of myself as being very "fashionable"- I'm more about timeless beauty.  I'm the gal in a black dress, red lipstick, and heels.  I don't wear the latest trends- I wear what I feel looks good.  I do like to play around with different makeup colors though.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 5, 2012)

My style profile is Glamour Girl, followed by Classic Chic.  I think I'm more of a combo than one or the other



.


----------



## dizzymgd (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a classic Chic! it's a perfect fit- I tend to keep things clean and simple- this was a great fit!


----------



## Michele Nguyen (Nov 5, 2012)

Glamour Girl! At first I was a bit surprised, but as I read the description I think it is exactly what I imagine myself to be when I wear makeup. Love it! The colors are different from what I would imagine a Glamour Girl would use, but they were very edgy and feminine at the same time. Thanks for the fun quiz!

I hope to win!

Yay Me!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Boho Beauty. Looks like a really cool site too! Love getting introduced to new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaclyn174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic chic.


----------



## page5 (Nov 5, 2012)

What a fun quiz! I am a Glamour Girl and I think that fits me well. I like to feel attractive and wear makeup and look my best.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 5, 2012)

YOUR BEST STYLE MATCH IS TOP TRENDSETTER

As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

I think Wantable did a good job with my style profile as I do like to try and stay with the seasons and the trends. One of the products it recommended to me was Cheek Color by Paula Dorf, which I've actually been eyeing for a couple weeks now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glitterockel (Nov 5, 2012)

Top Trendsetter.  I guess I do love anything edgy and new, especially bright colors for makeup and clothing so it's pretty spot on!


----------



## alicia denny (Nov 5, 2012)

My style profile is ROCK REBEL... I agree this is the perfect fit, because when I go out I tend to dress edgy and am always dressed up.

I love dramatic makeup, and being fierce!!!


----------



## Frenesi (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic chic for me -- a good fit since I love retro looks!


----------



## calexxia (Nov 5, 2012)

A quiz telling me I'm a ROCK REBEL just validates what I already know about myself.


----------



## jkh5387 (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic Chic! Love neutral colors and dressing simple, seems like a good fit.


----------



## Loki1181 (Nov 5, 2012)

My style is Classic Chic. I agree with that because I always like to look well dressed and put together, with a statement piece to catch the eye.


----------



## MichelleATX (Nov 5, 2012)

Boho Beauty--I think that's pretty accurate. Definitely casual and not fussy, though I wish I had the skill to go for sexy.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 5, 2012)

I too am Classic Chic - this fits me because I tend to gravitate towards clothes/makeup that will not go out of style.  Things like the classic round toed black patent pump, neutral shadows, and red or neutral colored nails!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 5, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 5, 2012)

my style is trendsetter! this is correct because i love wearing bold things :]


----------



## TaylorLThurman (Nov 5, 2012)

I got classic chic which kinda makes sense, I am all about the classic makeup looks and rules. I believe well groomed eyebrows and a good lipstick are the staples to external beauty. But in a sense I'm not into anything classic at all, I'm very experimental and enjoy some of the raw high fashion makeup looks. I'm just all over the place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexandra V (Nov 5, 2012)

im a classic chic thank so much for a chance to win


----------



## fayeX (Nov 5, 2012)

Emmm... I'm wondering how many styles do they have in total. The results showed me five possible styles:

1. Classic chic. 2. Boho Beauty. 3.Rock rebel  4. Glam girl  5. Top trend setter.

I didn't find any other styles in replies before me so I'm curious.

The system selected me as classic chic but I chose the second one- boho beauty instead. Though elegant is what I chase for, I don't really care brand, quality or price tag, as long as it looks good. In a word I agree more with the philosophy of boho beauty- be more at ease, flow like water, be creative but not put too much effort to catch eyes.

Plus, I think it also has something to do with age and occasions. I will be more classic when age grows and in former occasions. But never give up a heart of freedom


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Top Trendetter...I think it fits because I like to mix it up a lot and try new things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sahara Rao (Nov 5, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic, I am always on point, put together, and sleek. I am tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. MY sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.


----------



## Dollysantana (Nov 5, 2012)

my profile says Iam a top trendsetter. I agree because I pretty much makeup my own trend and I love adding a pop of color to all my outfits!


----------



## dlynncoates (Nov 5, 2012)

"As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive."

This is definitely on point with my style.  I am not afraid of investing in good quality products that are good for my skin, look good on me, and are always in style.  And I always want my makeup to complement my professional life and be in balance with the clothes I wear.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 5, 2012)

My main style is Rock Rebel, which reads: Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring. 

I like that description.  My second style is Boho beauty.  I think I go between the two styles, so they are perfect for me.  My picks are purple shift, gunmetal blue, and warm chocolate.  Man...that's a tough pick between that purple shift and gunmetal blue...the warm chocolate isn't appealing to me today...it must be a rock rebel day for me...haha!  What a great site and contest.  Thanks for the opportunity and for a very interesting service.


----------



## rubyzlovah (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Rock Rebel and I think it fits perfectly because I love mixing bright colors with silvery studs and edgy clothing!


----------



## Wida (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic.  I think that's as accurate as it's going to get for me.  I'm not a risk taker and I do like most things classic.  If "Comfy Chic" was one of their options, then that would have been the perfect fit for me, lol!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Boho Beauty and it totally matches my style! Fresh-N-Natural Autumn Peach has the exact shades I love!


----------



## Maggiedoll (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Classic Chic which is probably pretty accurate, although I'm still finding my style. 

I wore some make up in high school and then didn't really wear any for a long time after that.  It was only recently with joining sample boxes that I started experimenting with wearing makeup as an adult.


----------



## ViviennesJB (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Rock Rebel is TOTALLY fitting from head to toe! I'm always pushing the bar with my fashion and makeup looks, and besides that I'm actually a recording artist.


----------



## Souly (Nov 5, 2012)

My style is rock rebel but I'm more of a glamour girl.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Boho Beauty followed by Rock Rebel. I'd say it has me pretty pegged. Best line from Boho Beauty description:

"Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!)." It does take a lot of effort to look effortless!


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic. That could suit me best as I don't really see myself as a Glamour Girl or Trendsetter. I'm not a big fan of flashy, so yeah, that works.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 5, 2012)

My profile is Top Trendsetter! So spot on. I really am on top of what is in &amp; what is out. From clothes, makeup, bags, shoes and everything in between, I know what's IT. I am always the one that everyone goes to for help on what to wear &amp; what's hot. I also know that you don't have to fork over $500 to be on trend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic Chic and it's dead on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine says Classic Chic, and I do go more for a classic look for day to day at work.  But I also like to do different looks to go out with.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine was Glamour Girl which fits me perfectly. I love clothes that look classy but at the same time they add a touch of sexiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## thischick (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine was "trendsetter" which I think is pretty accurate. For one, I really don't mind wearing coral colors in winter, though I do like to follow a few trends. All I can say is, "don what makes you feel happy 




."


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine is Classic Chic: "you are always put together, on time, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items". If I'm not, that's at least what I aspire to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Second choice was Boho Beauty, then Top Trendsetter.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 5, 2012)

I am Classic Chic. "As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive." This is definitely me. When it comes to makeup, I'd rather have a few expensive items that work perfectly than have a mound of cheap products that I don't really use... just for the sake of having them. I LOVE bargains and sales plus I love flea markets and thrift stores... so when it comes to jewelry and accessories, anywhere I can get vintage costume jewelry pieces that make a bold statement and shout expensive yet only cost a couple of bucks, I'm all about it! LOL! I definitely prefer a sleek and polished look.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Classic Chic.  This definitely describes me; I avoid trends like a plague!


----------



## kldeatley (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter, which I think is an accurate reflection of my addiction to MUT!


----------



## dd62 (Nov 5, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## mellee (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic.  That really seems to fit - I tend towards timeless classic clothes that never go out of style rather than following trends.  Thank you for the great contest!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Nov 5, 2012)

Top Trendsetter.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Nov 5, 2012)

I am Classic Chic followed by Glamour Girl.  Correct!


----------



## rrzam (Nov 5, 2012)

The style I got is Rock Rebel and of course its right.

I am a tough broad with a softer side and my personality and character shine through when I wear make up.

I usually always do something fun...even when keeping it natural I might add blue eyeshadow.

Thank you for the opportunity to win! If I get the bag I'll post photos and share my likes for the products.


----------



## Roxanne Davalos (Nov 5, 2012)

My style is a* R**ock Rebel*. This look describes me due to loving dark colors, dressing in edgy looks, and it also represents me as being strong yet mysterious. I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic Chic-  I love retro looks so this seems right!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 5, 2012)

I am "Classy Chic" according to the style quiz. It does fit me, I try to be a little on the edge but am more of a classy kind of person.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic Chic for me. It's pretty true. I love a elegant timeless style with a dose of goth/edge every now and then.

What a great contest.


----------



## shadowboxer (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic

I agree with that because I tend to gravitate toward styles that are timeless rather than trendy.  I do like to experiment by mixing in some of the trendy colors and patterns with bold accessories.


----------



## AsianGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Woohoo! Top Trendsetter over here!

When I try new styles and new looks, it's irregardless of what is 'in'... just how I'm feeling. I definitely have no fear of any colors!


----------



## blondie415 (Nov 5, 2012)

i am a glamour girl followed by a rock rebel right on!


----------



## jackie345 (Nov 5, 2012)

As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish.

My style was a glamor girl. It said I love makeup, which is totally true! I love makeup so much, my friends think I'm obsessed. It's kind of funny. I do think I have a good style (not to brag) but I do try pretty hard to look nice. Also, luxury is the one thing I strive for. I need a nice car, nice clothes, good friends, everything. I really think I should qualify for the Wantable.co winter box 






Thanks for your consideration,

Jackie &lt;3


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2012)

My profile says I'm a Rock Rebel. Totally fits me - I love everything black and studded and have a layer of my hair dyed teal.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 5, 2012)

As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

WOOHOO, haha. I love classy celebs and my (future) profession definitely demands it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spackles (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic as well. Nothing fits me better than classic chic i love a vivid look but definitely not ever over the top. 2ND is Glamour Girl.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine was Boho Beauty. I feel like that fits me pretty well since i'm pretty natural when it comes to make up usually and I usually let my hair dry naturally so I can have nice natural waves.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

i got 1) classic chic and 2) rock rebel. i think that sounds about right because i like to mix timeless pieces with things that are a little more edgy/trendier.


----------



## amidea (Nov 5, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic which fits me perfectly because I love a classic red lip and stay neutral with my eyes, but I don't really like any crazy bright colors.


----------



## Angelsayles (Nov 5, 2012)

Ha this is actually rather accurate. I got rebel rocker chick which is what I guess my style would be considered by most. I think that the prizes they are offering are pretty nice also. I have never used high end make up, I usually use wet and wild and cheap off brand but that stuff looks like it probably goes on a lot nicer and lasts way longer. It's nice that they offer prizes to the people on these forms though. The girls who win should defiantly post some reviews!


----------



## Angelsayles (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh I didn't realize I was supposed to actually write why it fit me. I got rebel rocker chick and I feel it suits me because my style is borderline rocker/metal chick with a dash of geek. I love my black clothes, fishnet shirts and black nail polish, studded purses and leather &lt;3 the dark eye make up matches my black and white hair and really makes the green in my hazel eyes pop. I'm not a big fan of bright lips as I feel with dark eye make up a lighter nude lip is way more appealing. ;D


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 5, 2012)

Glamour Girl here! Definitely true. I love some glamour in my life


----------



## lilgreengoblin (Nov 5, 2012)

Rock Rebel which is pretty dead on. I love edgy and powerful makeup that is still feminine, flirty, and sexy!


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 5, 2012)

My profile is classy chic which is a great match. Love the smoky eye and neutrals!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 5, 2012)

my first match is Classic chic followed by Rock Rebel. i'd say those match to both sides of my personality and life. during the week, i am more reserved but like to let loose for my playtime.


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Nov 5, 2012)

I got Classic Chic which fits me down to a T. I couldn't have picked a more fitting profile for my style. I don't follow trends unless I like them. I'd rather have more timeless, classic pieces than trendy, seasonal pieces. I like to look sleek and put together, but not over the top. I can have style and comfort.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Glamour Girl. I'd say that makeup-wise, that fits me fairly well. I'm kind of a hybrid, though. Great contest!


----------



## theRothstanator (Nov 5, 2012)

My profile says I'm a Glamour Girl.  I believe that was really close, but I guess I stylistically identify more with the second matched profile, the rocker one.  I would add a few more questions for better results.


----------



## maemae (Nov 5, 2012)

"Glamour Girl -- you love all things luxurious and lavish" -- yep, that's me!!


----------



## littlepup90 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm 'top trend setter - be jeweled'.

I do love shine, but not crazy about the colors they recommended!





I love that they have a template of different options though!

I was always referred to as the 'shine child' of my family.. so, be jeweled it quite accurate for me!


----------



## littlepup90 (Nov 6, 2012)

Top Trendsetter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do like to do my own thing and rock my own style! 

Followed by: Rock rebel - love my eyeliner dark and leather leather leather ..leopard print&lt;3

pretty accurate!


----------



## MommaMakeup80 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a glamour girl, LOL. I do agree makeup wise, but wear jeans and tee-shirts


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Classic Chic. I don't know if it fits me. I think I like different styles, but yeah. :]


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 6, 2012)

My profile is Classic Chic which matches me perfectly because I'm not a bright colored dress up type of gal but a casual natural type of person


----------



## axepupp24 (Nov 6, 2012)

i got glamour girl,i liked the colors it chose so i guess its pretty good fit


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 6, 2012)

My profile is Classic Chic, and Rock Rebel is my secondary style match. Classic Chic is fitting for me overall, as I am definitely drawn to timeless elegance a la Audrey Hepburn, Jackie O., and Grace Kelly. Give me sculpted cheekbones, a sleek cat eye, and classic red lips any time. I am interested in trends, but I do not feel the need to follow them unless they actually appeal to me. However, the Rock Rebel does like to peek her head out in certain areas. I refrain, but in my heart I would love to have either blue, green, or purple hair. I would love to be Classic Chic by day, Rock Rebel by night. But I only let out the Rock Rebel in small doses, like an occasional acid green nail polish, green suede Dr. Martens, or hanging out at Coachella all weekend.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 6, 2012)

Classic chic here!  I think it fits well - I like a timeless, put together look.  I have to dress professionally for my job - I'm a therapist and college instructor - but I don't really mind because I love my pencil skirts!  ha!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The box it shows looks amazing!  It would be great to win!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## u4palm (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow thank you for this contest!  I have never heard about their site and went straight away.  They are so organized and I had fun taking the quiz.  I ended up with Glamour Girl.  When I clicked next to see what makeup selection they had for me, it said Glamour Girl - Night Out (Cool Night).  It was SO TRUE!!  I love glitzy night time looks and anything classic, such as classic smokey eyes, or gold glitter eyes.  

I have dark brown eyes and I purple compliments my eyes very well.   The set they had for me had off black and purple shades including nail polish, and eye shadows.  That's so weird because I do wear black and purple the most!!  Besides that, the lip gloss they chose for me was a shade I've never seen anything similar ...it was a pale pink with purple undertones.  I also love the blush!  All in all, the profile matched me perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What I love the most is that after your profile matching, you get to choose 3 different shade sets.  For me, there was Night Out Midnight, Cool Night, and Hot Night.  That's so clever!!  

LOVE THE SITE!! Thank you!! I'm going to explore some more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Shatae (Nov 6, 2012)

Glamour Girl!  I love bright colors and anything that sparkles!  My makeup bag is filled (well half full, I could use more makeup) with hot colors and sparkly eye shadows and liners.  Red lipstick is my go to for a bad day.  Everyone always comments on my makeup and how I am able to pull off so many different colors and styles!  On top of that, when I wear red lipstick to work, the staff knows that I'm not having the best day and they do what they can to cheer me up!


----------



## Turboweevel (Nov 6, 2012)

My style is Rock Rebel, which is a perfect fit. ever since I moved to New York that's the style I've wanted to have although I'm a bit constrained by my chunky shape and overly beatific face (i look as rebellious as kittens). But we try, anyway :B


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 6, 2012)

Boho Beauty. I think that suits me pretty well since I am a "low maintenance" kinda gal. I do like to play with makeup looks, but I tend to return to the less made up looks.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 6, 2012)

Boho Beauty - suits me well since I love natural look!


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Top Trendsetter. I think this fits me because I am always reading the latest fashion magazines and adapting the newest trends to fit my style.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Nov 6, 2012)

My profile says I'm a Rock Rebel. As far as makeup style goes, I thinks it's pretty accurate.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 6, 2012)

I am Classic Chic which seems to describe me quite well ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I certainly strive for elegance and with that I think comes timelessness and usually tastefulness. I  have often been likened to Audrey Hepburn, at least in terms of my face.


----------



## Anna Katherine (Nov 6, 2012)

I got Top Trendsetter, which I don't think fits me very well..I think I'm more of a glamour girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 6, 2012)

As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

So true, I like pieces that will last for a few years at least.  I'm not looking to spend money on an expensive item that will only look trendy for one season or year.


----------



## IselinHB (Nov 6, 2012)

_As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive._

_ _


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

I am Classic Chic.  That is great because I love classic, pin-up style, makeup!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Nov 6, 2012)

I got Trendsetter........and i totally agree because i never follow fashion but friends always ask me where do i come up with ideas for my outfits and i just brainstormon the spot, sometimes it may turn out great sometimes it may not...either way  its fun trying on new things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2 - I am Classic Chic. "As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive." This is definitely me. When it comes to makeup, I'd rather have a few expensive items that work perfectly than have a mound of cheap products that I don't really use... just for the sake of having them. As far as jewelry and accessories, I LOVE big and bold pieces plus I love vintage pieces. I love the classic look but I tend to add a modern twist to it to keep it chic.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 6, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why.  Didn't really suit my taste.  My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## SailorMaat (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter. I guess that is closest to me. I dress in whatever I want, however I want. I can not live without bright colours. Especally when it comes to my makeup.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2012)

i got 1) classic chic and 2) rock rebel. i think that sounds about right because i like to mix timeless pieces with things that are a little more edgy/trendier.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2012)

top trendsetter.. i'm definitely like this in makeup since i love to get brand new makeup items that just came out! :]


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 6, 2012)

1. Classic Chic 2. Rock rebel.I totally agree with this!

I love the Classic Chic kit.


----------



## Idreamincolors (Nov 6, 2012)

I got top trendsetter and glamour chic I think this fits me as far as style wise but not makeup wise. I'm not into glitter makeup and eyeliners. But glamour fit me almost perfectly!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it considered the second day yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if so, I'm going to comment again.

Still a classic chic, second verse same as the first.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 6, 2012)

So I am a Glmour Girl. This fits me so well because I always try to be "cool" and "sexy" and I want to be noticed, but not in a "Lady Gaga" sort of way! I want people to look to my style as how THEY want to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to be in the spotlight with the most beautiful, natural, and yet gorgeous makeup and style. I love to try my hand at blue or purple smokey eyes, and I love to send the mood for the night. I really think wantable has create some great "looks" with their boxes and I am considering buying one!! Plus, especially for Glamour Girl, EVERYTHING they include is something I would use! I love it


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got Boho Beauty followed by Rock Rebel. I'd say it has me pretty pegged. Best line from Boho Beauty description:

"Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!)." It does take a lot of effort to look effortless!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 6, 2012)

My profile is Glamour girl, I generally focus on my eyes with a strong black liner and keep the rest minimal and classy. I love the antiquated nail polish in my profile.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 6, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## italiablu (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine is trendsetter. In clothing I believe I am a trend setter but not in makeup. I think I am a more classic/casual style on my face. I am afraid of bright colored eye shadow.


----------



## elynbeth (Nov 6, 2012)

I got classic chic. I think that is pretty accurate because I don't normally go for the trendiest new things.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 6, 2012)

My BEST STYLE MATCH IS: 

GLAMOUR GIRL 
As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish.

And this sounds just like me althou I can't always afford luxurious and lavish with 4 kids LOL I LOVE it!


----------



## MsChrissyG (Nov 6, 2012)

Top Trendsetter was my style picked.  I don't think I am on top of all the latest fashion trends but I def stay on top of makeup trends each season.  I &lt;3 Makeup.

This was interesting....Thank you for the contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kldeatley (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2.

Still top trendsetter. I think this represents me because my style of makeup changes by the week.


----------



## littlepup90 (Nov 6, 2012)

Despite being a trendsetter - I'm feeling a bit more classic chic today with my gold, rings, and earrings and my beige button up sweater and burberry scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyday a different style!


----------



## BewitchingBeaut (Nov 6, 2012)

i am a.rock.rebel  and i would have to say that.fits me


----------



## Matahari (Nov 6, 2012)

I got 43% classic chic, 29% boho beauty, 14% top trendsetter, 14% glamour girl and 0% rock rebel. I think that this is generally true. Sometimes my style has aspects of everything except for the rock rebel type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For work I like to be a little more professional and when I am just taking it easy I like to be more relaxed and whimsical. Plus, there are times when you just want to pamper yourself and dress up like a princess! Although... When I actually went to look at all the recommended products my favorites were the Rock Rebel and Glamour Girl - my lower scored items. Love metallics and pinks rather than bright reds for lips. I think it might be because I chose the structured purse instead of the one with sequins... Liked the sequins, just not the style of the purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2. Rock Rebel. This suits me as I love dark colors but I still have a soft side.


----------



## kat46 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, heck yes, I'm a Rock Rebel




  &lt;------ that's me on bass!

I found the profile to be right on. I LOVE the metallics in the Metal Mania Collection, so on point! I'm really into metallics and glitter right now, especially on nights when my band is playing a show. I like to create a unique look for the stage and stand out from the crowd. Everybody knows I'm with the band!





I really like them all, but my favorite is the Blue Steel collection. I play a Music Man Sterling bass in metallic blue and that Electro Midnight nail polish by Color Club would be a rad match!

Thank you so much for the contest!


----------



## cdelpercio (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a Rock Rebel! This totally fits me because I love dramatic eye makeup... and leather jackets, combat boots, and the color black haha.


----------



## page5 (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2. I based my quiz answers yesterday on my weekend look and came up Glamour Girl. I think if I had based my quiz answers on my work week look I would be Classic Chic.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 6, 2012)

GLAMOUR GIRL!

This is exactly me, i love everything glamorous! I loved how it said with sexiness cause that is totally me.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2. Still a Glamour Girl.


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!!


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Nov 6, 2012)

Day2:Rock Rebel...which is true because I am more into the darker edgy looks!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes I'm a Glamor Girl and it really does describe me well. I love being sexy looking when I go out keeping my other half happy to know that I do my best to look beautiful for him and myself. I love being a woman and expressing that in all ways. Even on days when I may not be full on glam I still know how to keep that inner beauty alive and vibrant!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 6, 2012)

I sound moreso like my third match:

As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

Though, Top Trendsetter, which was my first match is kind of right.

See, while I DO hold my own sense of style, I love, absolutely love elegant styles. Ritzy, pretty, and so on. Heck, I have been looking around for more dresses that go over-shoulder, like how back in the days, the princess-like outfits would have the poofy sleeves and long sleeves running down the arms.... but I don't see those anymore. It's like the modern thing is straps and strapless. Of course, there are SOME, but so very rare. I am far too old school it seems, haha.... which is why I guess I would say I am more of a Classic Chic.

Howeverrrrrrr with top trendsetter, yeah, I tend to have my own style. I can't even express what I like. If it looks good with another thing, I go right for it, all gung-ho!.... I am heavily color coordinating. It drives my friends crazy when I have to layer things. If I see red heels and a red skirt, I want red to cherry it off on top. If I see a green hat and brown hair, I try to match that as well with more greens and browns. Some things look tacky and such, but you know, it's how I am. I can't have it that when above waist, all you see is blue, and below, all you see is yellow. I like layering it. Maybe in this sense, a top trendsetter IS correct..... but I doubt my styles and ideas are all that "trendy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2:

Still a Rock Rebel. Love all 3 lip colours that show up.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 6, 2012)

Day 2 and I sign in to find that I'm a boho beauty today!  I am feeling a little floaty and carefree today, so it's a good match for my present mood.  The Eco tones in water are gorgeous (love the turquoise and coral combo). I checked my rock rebel (which was #2 today, #1 yesterday) and there was a whole new collection called Metal Mania.  I think this service is really awesome.  I like that every day it is something new to choose from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 6, 2012)

It says I'm a Boho Beauty and I would agree because while I've finally grown into my own style I still Like to try pieces that are fun and unexpected. I'm a mother of three young girls so sometimes the "natural look" is an extension of bit having too much time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyzlovah (Nov 6, 2012)

I am Rock Rebel, it fits because I love edgy clothing, super bright colors and silvery studs!


----------



## rubyzlovah (Nov 6, 2012)

I am Rock Rebel, it fits because I love edgy clothing, super bright colors and silvery studs!


----------



## jenn80802000 (Nov 6, 2012)

My profile is trendsetter-jeweled I think this is the best fit for me because I love anything that sparkels and love playing up my eyes ad experimenting different looks even if its not what I would usually go for


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 6, 2012)

Your best style match is

Rock Rebel Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

Definitely me. I am always drawn to darker edgier styles.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 7, 2012)

Top Trendsetter! "You like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression". Yes, this sounds like me!

I think it's a good match and I would be excited to see what products I would receive to support this style profile. Great contest!


----------



## amygab1126 (Nov 7, 2012)

I got Glamour Girl. It's sooo accurate! Not just in the name, but the selections they have available for me are perfect. I love a good smoky eye/natural lip combo, and the shade options they offered are all ones that really flatter my coloring. Even the way it ordered the other options for me (second: Classic Chic, third: Top Trendsetter, etc...) seems right on point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetchica (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a Glamour Girl. I think it suits me, because I definately like the the nude lip with smokey eye, and more like the night out at the club or a glamourous date kind of look.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 Iam still Classic Chic.  I may have my own style, but I am inspired by classic looks.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 7, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 2 - Classic Chick. This absolutely described me as my style is very tailored and old fashioned - think 1950's chique. I clothes shop strictly at old fashioned boutiques where they have a relationship with you and know who you are. My favorite makeup items are red lips and a cat-eye.


----------



## Frenesi (Nov 7, 2012)

My second is Boho, which is also great!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 - I am still Classic Chic. "As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive." This is definitely me. When it comes to makeup, I'd rather have a few expensive items that work perfectly than have a mound of cheap products that I don't really use... just for the sake of having them. As far as jewelry and accessories, I LOVE big, bold and vintage pieces. I love the classic look but I tend to add a modern twist to it to keep it chic.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2012)

Day3: Boho Beauty - suits me well since I love natural look!


----------



## juraseka (Nov 7, 2012)

So for today I decided to mix it up a little and got Classic Chic, which fits me just as well as Glamour Girl because I really do like the "Classic Hollywood", Marilyn Monroe type of look. I don't believe you have to have the "perfect" body to be sexy, I believe everyone can "wear" themselves well and be a beautiful person. I do like to have nice, sultry red lips and a little pop from my smokey eye, but I also want my look to be classic and elegant and "easy". As a Classic Girl I do like things to be "simple" and sexy, and sometimes a sundress and a little makeup is all I need to feel gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a Classic Chic! Woot woot!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 a classic chic!


----------



## anured (Nov 7, 2012)

im a glamour girl


----------



## anured (Nov 7, 2012)

im a glamour girl!!


----------



## AngelaLicciardo (Nov 7, 2012)

I am a TOP Trendsetter


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 7, 2012)

Classy chic I am! I like the timeless looks but do try out new things, this contest and the website are really cool!


----------



## Quincy (Nov 7, 2012)

My style profile is classic chic.  I do think this fits me best. My style is mostly simple and elegant. But, I also feel that my 2nd choice of rock rebel fits me because my look is also strong and sexy at times. I love mixing my elegant style with masculine pieces.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 7, 2012)

trendsetter! definitely like this in fashion too :]


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!!


----------



## page5 (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 - Glamour Girl - love a classic, sexy look. So many cool makeup products!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 7, 2012)

Day three, classic chic~


----------



## MissMonica (Nov 7, 2012)

My profile is Top Trendsetter -- I like to think it's pretty dead on, but after flipping through all of the profiles, I see aspects I love in all of them.  Bold colors, classic colors, everything seems well represented--just like my makeup collection. Impossible to be disappointed!


----------



## Animekitten (Nov 7, 2012)

i got top trendsetter!  which i agree with because ironically i have 4 of the products it was showing me lol!


----------



## dd62 (Nov 7, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## iashleycouture (Nov 7, 2012)

I got Rock Rebel.


----------



## IAmSonia (Nov 7, 2012)

My 1st profile is TOP TRENDSETTER

As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

They recommended the bejewelled palette which obviously contains a lot of "glittery" makeup products that to be honest I do not see myself wearing.

However, I found myself closer to the Classic Chic (profile #4) and Glamour Girl (profile #5) whose color palettes and type of products are exactly what I'm currently using: metallic, purple and red nail polish, red lipstick, light pink gloss, smoky eyes, black liner.

Now the problem is I want them both


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3, Boho Beauty. Neutral yet fun with pops of color!


----------



## juraseka (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm curious to know if anyone has been announced as winner yet and what they chose! We're onto day 3 and I thought they might update with winners each day... Best of luck to everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vaciito (Nov 7, 2012)

I was listed as "Classic Chic." I would agree with this because I really like the old school elegant look. Having several basic pieces that are timeless is always important to me in my wardrobe.


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine is Boho Beauty and I think it fit perfectly! I love laid back casual style it describes like jeans and scarfs with cool makeup!


----------



## julian2410 (Nov 7, 2012)

i am a glamour girl  a top trendsetter... i absolutly agree with that. because i love to play with makeup i love the glamour and the sexy but sophysticated style.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations to 'GirlyEnthusiast'!  You are the first winner and will be contacted by Wantable.co soon 





Don't fret if you weren't the first winner, we'll be picking a winner every single day!!  Thanks to all of those who have already entered.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3- Glamour Girl.


----------



## Souly (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 - Rock Rebel. This is so me. I love dark yet girly things


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 - I got Top trendsetter. I like this for me because I do like to take the seasons top trends and turn them into something personal. And if I do not like a certain trend I simply do my own thing. Fashion and beauty should fun and as unique as the individual wearing it. Thanks for the contest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BewitchingBeaut (Nov 7, 2012)

2md day and this time it says boho beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do think this one fits me as well. I like to mix it up a lot


----------



## jackie345 (Nov 7, 2012)

As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish.

My style was a glamor girl. It said I love makeup, which is totally true! I love makeup so much, my friends think I'm obsessed. It's kind of funny. I do think I have a good style (not to brag) but I do try pretty hard to look nice. Also, luxury is the one thing I strive for. I need a nice car, nice clothes, good friends, everything. I really think I should qualify for the Wantable.co winter box 






Thanks for your consideration,

Jackie &lt;3


----------



## amidea (Nov 7, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 here as well and I'm still loving the Glamour Girl for me. I looked at the Boho Beauty but I really like the Glamour one for me, it just fits me better and it's sexy and all woman! In some areas I need to step it up and out of my comfort zone with some deeper tones.


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a Rock Rebel, it seems. Sounds good to me!


----------



## mellee (Nov 7, 2012)

"Classic Chic".  Definitely me.  I prefer timeless, elegant colors and styles.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 7, 2012)

I got classic chic again! Which was actually very fitting since I had a networking event today and wore my blazer today + nude eyes and deep berry lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3:  I swtiched to Boho Beauty.  I like this one because I don't wear a lot of makeup and like to keep things natural!


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 3 and I'm boho beauty, again.  Not really matching my mood today, but I do like looking at those eco color palettes.  They are very beautiful.  I could see using them for my daytime look and switching to the rock rebel metal mania for evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a trendsetter...I don't really care about trends but I have my own style. I do enjoy over knee socks way before it becomes a trend tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geekcore (Nov 8, 2012)

My best style match was Top Trendsetter, with Rock Rebel as a close second.  Truthfully, I believe I'm  a healthy mix of both.  I adore dark colors in all seasons and all you'll see in my closet are *blacks*, *greys*, *purples*, and* dark blues*.  (The better to compliment the purple streaks in my hair.)  I'm blissfully ignorant to anything current and prefer to rock my own look my own way at all times.  I favor dark shadows at all times of the day and alter from nude to bold lips depending on my mood.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Nov 8, 2012)

It says I'm a trendsetter. I agree mostly because I feel like I'm also a trend-follower heheh! I hope to become a product designer one day so I hope that I'll be an even better trendsetter in the nearby future!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 8, 2012)

Top Trendsetter again. s:.... Oh well, I guess I got to give in. Day 2: Top Trendsetter.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic. I think it's a good fit because I like classic everything- makeup, clothes, design.

On a side note - any luck, ladies, did you win, if so Congrats!!!Fun Fun contest;-)


----------



## Glitterjack (Nov 8, 2012)

I got the rock rebel, I think it's right because, just like the whole studded thing.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4:  I changed it up today.  I am now a

Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

I do identify with this one more on the weekends and Classic Chic on workdays.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 3

Im still a trendsetter all the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love to be the one people ask for fashion advices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 8, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2012)

And I'm still a Boho babe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Nov 8, 2012)

My first time doing the quiz .. I am a trendsetter.  I do like to "mix it up" and seem to know the trends before they are everywhere.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4, it still shows boho for my top pick, followed by rock rebel, so I decided to peek at the 3rd pick which is top trendsetter.  I'm really digging the Be Jeweled-Pink Tourmaline collection.  I love that MyFace Cosmetics One Hit Wonder Lip Gloss in Silver Screen.  I can see layering that over a multitude of colors.  Awesomeness.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4, I'm classic chic.  I love to cat eyes and red lips so I think this fits me really well!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4 - classic chic


----------



## Kiara226 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was a trendsetter. I do love mixing up my look. Love the colors!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 3 - Classic Chick. This absolutely described me as my style is very tailored and classic - think 1950's chique. I clothes shop strictly at old fashioned boutiques where they have a relationship with you and know who you are. My favorite makeup items are red lips and a cat-eye.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 8, 2012)

or day 4...not sure everyones posting for day 4


----------



## juraseka (Nov 8, 2012)

Classic chic again today, and that really suits me because this year for Halloween, instead of dressing up in one of those skimpy little outfits that hardly leaves anything to the imagination (like most of the girls my age...), I decided to go with something more "classic" and "Hollywood-ish". I went as a Vegas Card Dealer, but I also wore a very classic style of makeup. Nice red lips, subtle cat eye liner with a nice soft smokey eye, a little heavy on the blush, and beautiful red nails...all of which is actually included in the Wantable Classic Chic Winter collection! So I would be super excited to actually get to try all of their makeup out because it seems to fit my normal style so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how Wantable actually tailors each box to your "look" so that you DO get products you'll use. They don't just throw random stuff together or try to give everyone the same thing


----------



## Cathleen Serio (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh I am so excited I hope I get that owl braclet. My name is Cathy Serio


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 8, 2012)

Boho Beauty. Perfect for my laid-back style. I love neutrals with cute, funky accessories!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 8, 2012)

still a trendsetter! love wearing and trying new bold things


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4 - Glamour Girl


----------



## Maddismaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Classic Chic...


----------



## Maddismaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Classic Chic



 Hmmm..guess that fits. I'm not into the brand names they listed so..Im just a "regular" woman.


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 4- So I kept going with the Glamour Girl but after checking around the site I spent some time looking at Boho Beauty and the eco tones. I'm really loving those colors for an everyday look that's a little bit out of my favorites range. Still debating which sub I would like.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Nov 8, 2012)

I got Classic Chic and I think its a pretty good fit. The colors and types of makeup offered for my profile seem to match me pretty well. Thank you for a great giveaway! I would love to win and be able to review Wantable on my blog. 

~Jaclyn~


----------



## anured (Nov 8, 2012)

im a glamour girl!!!


----------



## Joni Mingus (Nov 8, 2012)

My profile is boho beauty. As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!). Definitely sounds like me!


----------



## chezzagaga (Nov 8, 2012)

my style is boho eco tones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that suits me as i like natural type colours and not too much colour. . i dont mind a slight bit of pink now and then, but i do like browns.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Nov 8, 2012)

"As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression."

Sounds like me! I've been known to mix it up and just do my own thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 8, 2012)

Still a Boho beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do like the ecotones eye shadows... Especially the Eco Air collection. So pretty!


----------



## Souly (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a rock rebel followed by trend setter. This is totally me - a mix of trendy, edgy &amp; girly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2012)

top trendsetter - i think it's accurate because i have a habit of reading fashion magazines.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 3 Classy Chic! Still love my timeless styles!


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like day 2 for me is Top Trendsetter. I guess that fits quite well!


----------



## Wildcatmeg (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a "Top Trendsetter".. I like bright things and to mix it up with new items I discover!


----------



## Abhivanth (Nov 8, 2012)

My profile says that I'm Classic Chic. I think that fits me well because when dressing up I enjoy going for the timeless, elegant look. I got Boho Beauty as my second pick, which fits because my everyday look is a mix between Classic Chic and Boho Beauty.


----------



## page5 (Nov 8, 2012)

Classic Chic is my 2nd look and fits me well for my work week look. Conservative office = timeless and sophisticated


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a Rock Rebel! I suppose this is pretty true, as I just kind of do my own thing, and it tends to be edgy most of the time.


----------



## Juju Wartooth (Nov 8, 2012)

I got Rock Rebel.. couldn't agree more! m/ My second style was trendsetter, and I am definitely a mix of the two. I'm an absolute metal head, but still keep a girly, bright colored and pretty look... mixed in with a little bit of dark side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Nov 8, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was given top trendsetter again. I like it. I like playing with trends and really mixing things up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was given top trendsetter again. I like it. I like playing with trends and really mixing things up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkjm (Nov 8, 2012)

Couldn't figure out how to retake, but my second profile was glamour girl. I think this is me when I go out LOL, bc I love getting dressed up in dresses, skirts, and heels.


----------



## geekcore (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geekcore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My best style match was Top Trendsetter, with Rock Rebel as a close second.  Truthfully, I believe I'm  a healthy mix of both.  I adore dark colors in all seasons and all you'll see in my closet are *blacks*, *greys*, *purples*, and* dark blues*.  (The better to compliment the purple streaks in my hair.)  I'm blissfully ignorant to anything current and prefer to rock my own look my own way at all times.  I favor dark shadows at all times of the day and alter from nude to bold lips depending on my mood.


 Day 4 and the same holds true today and every day.  Though, I'm thinking of coining the term "Trendbreaking Rebel".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitzGlam (Nov 9, 2012)

Day 4. Im still a trendsetter and i really love that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 9, 2012)

Day 5 - Classic Chick. This absolutely described me as my style is very tailored and classic - think 1950's chique. I clothes shop strictly at old fashioned boutiques where they have a relationship with you and know who you are. My favorite makeup items are red lips and a cat-eye.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't wait to hear who the winners are for the past few days! Has anyone else been contacted yet?? This is so exciting!!

Today I'm back to being a Glamour Girl. This fits me so well because I always try to be "cool" and "sexy" and I want to be noticed, but not in a "Lady Gaga" sort of way! I want people to look to my style as how THEY want to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to be in the spotlight with the most beautiful, natural, and yet gorgeous makeup and style. I love to try my hand at blue or purple smokey eyes, and I love to send the mood for the night. I really think wantable has create some great "looks" with their boxes and I am considering buying one!! Plus, especially for Glamour Girl, EVERYTHING they include is something I would use! I love it


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 9, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 9, 2012)

Day 4: Totally Boho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Day 5:  I am Boho Beauty this time. I seem to switch b/t that and Classic Chic depending on the day.  Anyhow, today is definitely a Boho kind of day.  I am going to test out my new Naked 2 Palette and where comfy jeans and a loose tee.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 9, 2012)

The second winner is 'TheNittyPretty'!! Congratulations!


----------



## spackles (Nov 9, 2012)

Classic chic for me today


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a Rock Rebel! I suppose this is pretty true, as I just kind of do my own thing, and it tends to be edgy most of the time.


----------



## Souly (Nov 9, 2012)

Rock Rebel. This totally describes me. I love dark colors.


----------



## page5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glamour Girl really fits my weekend and evening style. I like to look my best for my husband.


----------



## CaWo (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a top trendsetter. This is perfectly me! I love to try new products and styles. My friends always come to me for makeup advice and makeovers. I love testing products and giving feedback. I enjoy educating my friends and family on new and innovative products and helping them learn tips and tricks to make application easier and more fun! I enjoy getting together with the girls and creating new looks for girls nights out or special occasions! Makeup is my obsession!!!


----------



## ana2324 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a top trendsetter i think it fits me because I pretty much like to try anything when it comes to makeup love colors and neutrals


----------



## letachae (Nov 9, 2012)

My Profile said I am a Glamour Girl.. I think that's is accurate because I love to look and feel sexy.....


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 9, 2012)

My style is Top Trendsetter. At first, I was unsure, but they did a great job with the makeup choices (and the quiz was fun!)


----------



## socialbug (Nov 9, 2012)

I got Top Trend Setter with Glamour Girl being a close 2nd. I think that both of these are fairly accurate since I love old Hollywood styles mixed with the new trends. Plus I'm a sucker for glitter which both of these profile incorporated into their looks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2012)

i got glamour girl today. not sure how accurate it is, my everyday style is usually kind of more vintage-y.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 9, 2012)

Boho Beauty followed by Rock Rebel. Perfect for me because I usually go pretty easy beauty-wise but sometimes I like to punch it up with unexpected "rebellious" elements.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 9, 2012)

Personal 3rd day. On a roll! Top trendsetter again. Should I just give up and accept my destiny as a trendsetter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 9, 2012)

Match #3 is "Classic Chic," which is something I can see myself as at times. I think this site has some good ideas!


----------



## Kirari (Nov 9, 2012)

Before I signed up, it told me I was a rock rebel, which does suit my personal style.  I love anything edgy:  studs, spikes, heavy black eyeliner, the list goes on.  When I signed up, it announced that my top match was top trendsetter.  Uh, no.  Not even close, lol.


----------



## bethm (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I'm a glamour girl and I love this sooo much better ... body conscience clothing that sexy and classy!!


----------



## kat46 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will always be a rock rebel!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 9, 2012)

Day - 5 still liking the Boho style much better then a few of the others. Maybe today will be my lucky day ...lol


----------



## heyletsdisco (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm super excited for this contest. My style match is Rock Rebel.



That fits me PERFECTLY! I love anything edgy, black, leather, etc... I was actually looking for a new pair of motorcycle boots as I took that quiz


----------



## liz18 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahh! im too exiteeddd! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My profile is Boho beauty, it fits me perfectly because i go for the natural look.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 9, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 9, 2012)

Day 5 - Glamour Girl


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Nov 9, 2012)

i got classic chic. I would really love to try want able out along with writing a review on my blo. and the colors and items selected for classic chic match my likes pretty well! thank you for another opportunity at a great giveaway!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 9, 2012)

EEEEEE!



So excited! I was the day 2 winner and I picked the Classic Chic Soft Smoke box in Cinnamon Cognac as my prize box.









 I got the confirmation that the box shipped today and I can't wait to get it! I'll definitely post pics and reviews in here and on my blog! I like how Wantable.co isn't a sub service but they have different boxes for each season and for different styles. I also like how you don't have to tie yourself down with a subscription to get one. This seems like a program I could definitely stick with. As for now though, I'll have to see what I think of the products when the box gets here.


----------



## page5 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEEEE!
> 
> ...


 Lucky!! I like the colors you chose. Enjoy!


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!!


----------



## rae1216 (Nov 9, 2012)

TrendSetter! Well I'm a chica with very defined style. I try new things. I MAKE THE TRENDS EVERYONE ELSE FOLLOWS


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic, this fits me to a tee, because I am all about being polished, timeless and classy


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it too late to enter for day 4? classic chic still! especially since i was classing it up for my interview today


----------



## geekcore (Nov 10, 2012)

*Trendsetting Rock Rebel checking in again!  Just re-did the purple in my hair.  (My first time mixing colors and it came out great!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic! it fits me perfectly well because i am a natural type of gal


----------



## effigie (Nov 10, 2012)

My best style match was Classic Chic, which is probably the most accurate, though I think I'm a mix of Classic Chic, Boho Beauty, and Top Trendsetter.

I really do like the Soft Smoke Cinnamon Cognac set!


----------



## ms miss (Nov 10, 2012)

I got Top Trendsetter. I don't know about being the ~"top"~ per se but I DO think this profile works for me since my style is totally eclectic and I don't like anything that's forced or that seems to be the "newest trend" aka every other person is wearing it. I like being an individual and sometimes things I do miraculously end up being something trendy a few seasons later!

I like both classics and whimsical stuff but I try to up the ante a bit, say by giving a classic piece a more "edgy" look and the flowey/whimsical look a bit more structure - just to keep things less conformist/boring and more original!  An unexpected 'pop!' of something is what I tend to always do, thus the profile matches me very well!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 10, 2012)

trendsetter! :] it's really true because i love trying out newer things


----------



## DawnLoverly (Nov 10, 2012)

Im a mixture of Classic Chic &amp; Top Trendsetter. I used to be a hermit when it came to fashion and make up growing up. I was tormented and picked on constantly. I have grown and have turned a negative time into something to be thankful for. I let beauty,class,and unique attitude reflect in my style. I love corky unheard of gaudy jewelry, bold colors,zebra pattern, and high heels. and Iv rocked my straight cross cut bangs since childhood. I wear pearls with everything and I have an eye for putting stuff together that you wouldn't thought could be harmonized.I feel like I should have grew up in the 20s with my sense of style sometimes. The category names in themselves describe me sense to a tee.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Nov 10, 2012)

Day 5

Finally A change. im a boho beauty.....yuppy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty012 (Nov 10, 2012)

I like jackshan hair style


----------



## juraseka (Nov 10, 2012)

Back to Classic Chic today, which fits me just as well as Glamour Girl because I really do like the "Classic Hollywood", Marilyn Monroe type of look. I don't believe you have to have the "perfect" body to be sexy, I believe everyone can "wear" themselves well and be a beautiful person. I do like to have nice, sultry red lips and a little pop from my smokey eye, but I also want my look to be classic and elegant and "easy". As a Classic Girl I do like things to be "simple" and sexy, and sometimes a sundress and a little makeup is all I need to feel gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 10, 2012)

Personal day 4: Classic Chic. Surprised really. s:.... Fits me quite well too. I might be a uhh..... "jill of all trades"?....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....


----------



## Whatthescrap (Nov 10, 2012)

My style was Top Trendsetter.  I dont think this fit me at all.....  My second style was Rock Rebel, not sure of that either!!!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 10, 2012)

Day - 6 ..Still loving the BOHO look and the colors will complement my new hair color...Lovely  Just out of curiosity this contest began on the 5th shouldn't we be on the 6th day with winners or am I wrong? Thanks for the contest!!


----------



## Nickster (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a classic chic type of girl and this suits me because I really am very classic. I don't try to go out of my way to get "THE LOOK" that's hot on trend at the moment. I make sure and dress so that if i look at myself 10 year from now, i'm not going to be able to say "WOW what a train wreck, what was I thinking?" With that being said, that doesn't mean I don't like any of the trends that are currently hot, I just try to put a classic spin on it


----------



## amidea (Nov 10, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 10, 2012)

Day 6 - Classic Chick. This absolutely described me as my style is very tailored and classic - think 1950's chique. I clothes shop strictly at old fashioned boutiques where they have a relationship with you and know who you are. My favorite makeup items are red lips and a cat-eye.


----------



## MakeupQueenella (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello! My profile is Top Trendsetter! I think this is because I like to try out new styles and I am not afraid to be bold or different! I think this suits me just fine!


----------



## Nadia Zouhair (Nov 10, 2012)

My profile is trend setter


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 10, 2012)

I am still a Rock Rebel!


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Day6: Classic Chic.  This totally fits today; I'm rocking stilettos!


----------



## nkjm (Nov 10, 2012)

Still Classic Chic, which I think fits me best of all the profiles. I'm definitely not Boho or a rocker! For what I want out of my profession, I'm glad I have a classical sense of style!


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 10, 2012)

Day 4 for me, Glamour Girl! Awesome!


----------



## dd62 (Nov 10, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic according to survey, and I totally agree. Of course feeling a little less chic after chasing a toddler all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bowmanbs (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking like I'm put together (Especially when things are so hectic!) + timeless makeup and clothes (I usually buy things that will last me at least 4-5 years) + wearing things that look expensive but are actually steals I find on sale = CLASSIC CHIC my style profile 

I hope my friends and family think that sounds like me because I would sure like to think that it does!  





 BB


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Nov 10, 2012)

My profile says I'm "Top trendsetter." I agree because I usually march to the beat of my own drummer when it comes to fashion and makeup. I wear bold colors constantly from hot pink to bright orange.


----------



## page5 (Nov 10, 2012)

My quiz came up Glamour Girl and I was rockin' the look this evening. We attended a party and I did my hair in an up do, smokey eye makeup, and a sweet dress that showed a little leg. So much fun.


----------



## Roxanne Davalos (Nov 10, 2012)

My style is a* R**ock Rebel*. This look describes me due to loving dark colors, dressing in edgy looks, and it also represents me as being strong yet mysterious. I love it! :


----------



## themrsnichole (Nov 10, 2012)

My profile said glamour girl... I thought that was pretty fitting, I def try to go more glamour then edgy or trendsetting.  I love just simple classy elegance.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 11, 2012)

Boho Beauty. Love that relaxed feel, and I so agree with the "looking effortless even when it's not" part!


----------



## probabyl (Nov 11, 2012)

Top Trendsetter.  Very me.  I love anything bright, new, and unique.


----------



## StillPooh (Nov 11, 2012)

> As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.


 I'd like to *think* that's true!


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 11, 2012)

Day - 7 and I'm still digging the Glamour and Boho styles, they both fit me and each one offers great style choices.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 11, 2012)

Boho Beauty - natural and free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Nov 11, 2012)

So today I decided to split the difference and be part Glamour Girl and part Classic Chic, since its the perfect fit for me to combine the two!

As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish. / As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

So based on wantable's profiles, I love makeup (which I do!), I know how to wear it, but my look is always timeless and elegant, but also with a trendy new twist. That is completely true as I usually like my lips and eyes to pop with the classic "Hollywood" wood, wanting to be glamorous and trendy. My outfits are always sexy, classic, and sleek, and I know how to put different pieces together to create a beautiful new look. I know how to shop and find a deal so I always look put-together and expensive, yet I have money to invest or give to charities. The kits that Wantable has put together really work well for either of these looks, and all the pieces fit together well and make for a Glamorous, Classic look, exactly what I'm going for! I am so excited to have the chance to win one of these kits because I feel it would be a perfect complement to my already awesome style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Nov 11, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyzlovah (Nov 11, 2012)

Still a Rock Rebel! I love it!


----------



## Whatthescrap (Nov 11, 2012)

Today, I am Rock Rebel!! Quite possibly true today!!


----------



## MakeUpYourFace (Nov 11, 2012)

Rock Rebel! I think that is pretty apt, really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sierra Lynn (Nov 11, 2012)

im a rock rebel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my fashion is a lil rebelious. i like to express myself through my style!


----------



## Joni Mingus (Nov 11, 2012)

I got Boho Beauty!


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic! it fits me perfectly well because i am a natural type of gal


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 11, 2012)

I am classic chic today.  So true!


----------



## Souly (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a rock rebel. I love dark colors so this really suits me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

Classic chic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL more like hot mess today since I was on a bus for forever, but I'd like to think i was still classy while doing it


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 11, 2012)

OK I'm officially confused about the days on this contest but hey I'm rocking a smokey purple eye today that really fits a cross between Boho and Glamour..


----------



## Maddismaw (Nov 11, 2012)

"Classic Chic" lol,




 I love trying new things, but usually go back to the classics!


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a top trend setter!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a Classic Girl, which is very true! I love Ann Taylor, black heels, and subtle but pretty makeup!


----------



## MissReginaRage (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there!

My profile is Top Trendsetter and I believe that it fits me perfectly!!! I definitely tend to venture out on my own and try new things versus following the crowd. I like to form my own opinions on things before listening to those of others because lets face it... we are all unique! If everyone liked and did the same things then this world would be a pretty boring place, dontchya think? I like to create looks and wear styles that not just anyone would wear. Creativity is important in this world and unfortunately pretty rare nowadays as well. I respect people who are BOLD. Most people hate being different, but I love it!

onelifeonelove,

Regina


----------



## nkjm (Nov 11, 2012)

Classic Chic! This is great because classics are timeless.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 11, 2012)

Day 7 (I think?) Still a Glamour Girl. To be specific, I'm 86% Glamour Girl and 14% Classic Chic.


----------



## page5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Glamour Girl just edge out Classic Chic for me. I enjoy and feel comfortable with both styles.


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 12, 2012)

Match #5 is Boho Beauty. Not so much me, but whatever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 12, 2012)

tendsetter! definitely right up my alley.. love rocking new looks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 12, 2012)

Personal Day 5: Top Trendsetter again. Yep, I think I need to start my own line of clothes or something.


----------



## Cathleen Serio (Nov 12, 2012)

Where do you go to take the quiz. I can not seem to find it. I think I am a classic chic .


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 8:  I am Classic Chic.  This is perfect for today, as I am wearing black heels ad red lips to work!


----------



## amidea (Nov 12, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 12, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow. I got rock rebel today. LOL I was not expecting that but I love the colors. I like that you can change fashion choices to suit your mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


----------



## BrittColl (Nov 12, 2012)

My profile: As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

I agree because I do like to mix up outfits and try to add color everyday! All outfits should be memorable!


----------



## juraseka (Nov 12, 2012)

I still decided to go with half Glamour Girl and half Classic Chic today, because my style and how I wear my makeup really is best described by both of those.

I really love to play around with my makeup and I do know how to wear it well to make a statement and stand out in a crowd in a very classic and timeless sort of way. I do like to try new items and put a fun trendy twist on my look, but I always go back to my standard red lips and subtle smokey eye because it just works so well in any situation and it makes me feel sexy without having to wear clothes that show off too much skin. I do like to have  a sexy look but it is always tasteful and befitting to the situation. I love the luxurious life, and I do pamper myself and treat those around me well. I always like to look and feel sleek and put-together, and don't like to leave the house without grabbing any essentials I may need to touch-up my look later on. I like to this I have sophisticated style and know how to put a look together, both clothes and makeup-wise, that people will notice and want to copy for themselves. I like to think that I am always on top of new fashions and trends, yet always staying true to my "classic" roots.

I love how Wantable put together a beautiful kit that does let you express your own style and yet always have those essential pieces that any "classic chic" or "glamour girl" would always need!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 12, 2012)

Classic Chic again today with a secondary dose of Rock Rebel. This really is the perfect combination for me. I love a timeless classic style with some dark or edgy accents.


----------



## Jennifer Nall (Nov 12, 2012)

My profile is Classic Chic. I think I agree!


----------



## MissReginaRage (Nov 12, 2012)

Still a Top Trendsetter! I feel like this is true because I always seem to find myself CREATING styles instead of looking for them. I like bold fashion pieces that stand out and I like to mix different colors and pattens together versus throwing on a "matching" piece. I always try to wear things that I can be proud of, that I created myself. I always try to take that extra step to make an outfit original. I mean, who wants to "blend in" anyway?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Nov 12, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 3 Winner: MissMonica

Day 4 Winner: brandyboop

I'll be announcing the winners for Day 5, 6, and 7 soon!! Stay tuned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Ladies! Thanks for all the entries, we are way excited!! We're counting today (Monday, Nov 12th) as DAY 7.  If you want to reference the day in your post that's okay, but no need to since the date already shows up! Any if you have any questions, you can field them to the amazing ladies at Makeup Talk, or email us at [email protected]!

We've picked winners for the first 6 days, so keep 'em coming!

Sincerely,

The Wantable.co Team!

www.wantable.co


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 12, 2012)

trendsetter! definitely in fashion and makeup. i'm not afraid to try out new things!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 12, 2012)

I am still Classy Chic! I love that all of the items are full size, and they go from day to night!


----------



## Souly (Nov 12, 2012)

Rock Rebel. I love dark colors - especially lipstick.


----------



## dyscea (Nov 12, 2012)

TRENDSETTER!  Man, I'd like to think so.  I wear unique clothing because mainstream fashion doesn't always suit my body type.  As long as the clothes fit/fall/drape properly!


----------



## iashleycouture (Nov 12, 2012)

I got Rock Rebel. I think this is perfect for me because I love the edgy look. I link more natural makeup, but I love to play up my eyes with the dark smudgy rocker look.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 8 I think, I missed a few days.  I am still  a classic chic.  That suits my work week.


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!!


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic! it fits me perfectly well because i am a natural type of gal


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 12, 2012)

I am classic chic, after changing a few answers, lol, but it fits me, I love the colors of the classic combos. Nice for everyday wear


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic! A perfect fit for a girl who likes simple but pretty makeup looks!!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm Classic Chic. Sometimes, it fits me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
But, I have also loved Wantable packs in the Boho Glam and   Rock Rebel styles too. Especially love the new Rock Rebel pack with the red- purple eye shadow. I WANT!


----------



## nkjm (Nov 12, 2012)

Classic Chic! I feel like I don't like to experiment a lot with styles or colors, and tend to stick to things I know will work out for me, so I feel like this fits me.


----------



## effigie (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll keep up the streak above me and note that I'm also Classic Chic!  Definitely fits my style.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 12, 2012)

My style profile says I'm trendsetter and I agree with  it, ever since I was a kid I've always loved fashion &lt;3


----------



## Roxanne Davalos (Nov 12, 2012)

My style is a* R**ock Rebel*. This look describes me due to loving dark colors, dressing in edgy looks, and it also represents me as being strong yet mysterious. I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geekcore (Nov 12, 2012)

So, I've taken a look at all of the color palettes for each look, and I find I respond most to the *Top Trendsetter* and *Rock Rebel* looks, which are my first and second style matches, respectively.  

I believe I am a *trendsetter *because I instinctively refuse to follow the grain.  My style is my own and no amount of outside influence will ever affect that.  I am a ceramic artist and a painter and while other girls lament clay on their clothing, I wear it as a badge of honor.  I adore the eyeliners in the *Trendsetter* category, and I incorporate dark, thick liners in my look daily.  I don't respond as much to the nail lacquers, though..  but working with clay makes anything I put on my nails peel off quick.

I still think the *Rock Rebel* style most closely matches my personality and preferred palette.  I absolutely live in blacks and dark greys, with my pops of colors usually in the range of something you'd see on a proper bruise.  (Purples and blues and the occasional olive tone.)  I adore everything about the* Rock Rebel *category and am currently obsessed with a darker nude lip to accompany the strong eyeliner I wear frequently.  I've also started implementing a luminizer at the corners of my eyes to give them an extra pop, so I'm really excited about those gold shadows in this category.


----------



## page5 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a Glamour Girl. Love the pretty makeup and pop of color!


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm thrilled that I was announced as one of the winners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I picked the Rock Rebel Metal Mania Blue Steel collection!  I can't wait to try all of these products!  Thanks for this great giveaway!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaRae94 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine was 'Top Trendsetter'!

I think this is a definite match because:
I'm forever doing new and different things for when I go to work everyday,

and then the following day someone is rocking the same style! 
It just feels awesome to see someone who's doing the same thing I am

or if they've gone and refined it or personalized it!
I work with the public and I forever have people asking me what I've done

with my make-up or my hair and how I've done it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will always be a Rock Rebel!






 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aroundmyeye (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm Boho beauty. I Looove that! It's soo me 'cause I always wear natural colours and I love the Boho/oriental touch!!! It soo fits me, I love to do boho looks with an edgy twist!


----------



## AidansMommy1206 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got Top Trend Setter. Yes it does match me. I like to try new things, I don't care weather it's in style at the time or not. I've noticed I often wear things before everyone else starts wearing it. My makeup is usually on the bolder side rather than the natural side. I'm not afraid to mix colors or patterns along with combining different styles to get my own unique one.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 8: Classic Chic.  I definitely agree!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 13, 2012)

Personal Day 6: Rock Rebel today. Strange, doesn't seem much like me at all, haha. s:


----------



## MissReginaRage (Nov 13, 2012)

Top Trendsetter again &amp; I love it! I feel that the products fit my personality the best (good job the quiz matching the results perfectly, ladies!) I tend to be a little more on the experimental side when it comes to my makeup. I like to try bold looks and daring color shades. I usually focus on one thing (whether it be eyes or lips) and go BIG. I like to use my makeup and clothing to express myself. I am always looking for a new product that will stand out and set me apart from the usual.


----------



## Animekitten (Nov 13, 2012)

Top trendsetter!  Which fiits me perfectly!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 13, 2012)

I am still classy chic and loving it!


----------



## Souly (Nov 13, 2012)

Rock Rebel - I will always be!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 13, 2012)

classic chic fits me.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 13, 2012)

Still sticking with splitting the difference and be part Glamour Girl and part Classic Chic, since its the perfect fit for me to combine the two!

As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish. / As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

So based on wantable's profiles, I love makeup (which I do!), I know how to wear it, but my look is always timeless and elegant, but also with a trendy new twist. That is completely true as I usually like my lips and eyes to pop with the classic "Hollywood" wood, wanting to be glamorous and trendy. My outfits are always sexy, classic, and sleek, and I know how to put different pieces together to create a beautiful new look. I know how to shop and find a deal so I always look put-together and expensive, yet I have money to invest or give to charities. The kits that Wantable has put together really work well for either of these looks, and all the pieces fit together well and make for a Glamorous, Classic look, exactly what I'm going for! I am so excited to have the chance to win one of these kits because I feel it would be a perfect complement to my already awesome style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Nov 13, 2012)

They tagged me as Boho Beauty which is me exactly! I like my makeup to look more natural and effortless. I also like my clothes low key paired with a hot pair of wedges and matching handbag.


----------



## page5 (Nov 13, 2012)

Glamour Girls love all things luxurious and lavish . . . yep, that's me


----------



## z-esty (Nov 13, 2012)

there's an error  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 13, 2012)

trendsetter! bold and not afraid.


----------



## amidea (Nov 13, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsHollywood52 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a top trendsetter!


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 13, 2012)

Top Trendsetter today!!


----------



## geekcore (Nov 14, 2012)

So, I've taken a look at all of the color palettes for each look, and I find I respond most to the *Top Trendsetter* and *Rock Rebel* looks, which are my first and second style matches, respectively.  

I believe I am a *trendsetter* because I instinctively refuse to follow the grain.  My style is my own and no amount of outside influence will ever affect that.  I am a ceramic artist and a painter and while other girls lament clay on their clothing, I wear it as a badge of honor.  I adore the eyeliners in the *Trendsetter* category, and I incorporate dark, thick liners in my look daily.  I don't respond as much to the nail lacquers, though..  but working with clay makes anything I put on my nails peel off quick.

I still think the *Rock Rebel* style most closely matches my personality and preferred palette.  I absolutely live in blacks and dark greys, with my pops of colors usually in the range of something you'd see on a proper bruise.  (Purples and blues and the occasional olive tone.)  I adore everything about the *Rock Rebel* category and am currently obsessed with a darker nude lip to accompany the strong eyeliner I wear frequently.  I've also started implementing a luminizer at the corners of my eyes to give them an extra pop, so I'm really excited about those gold shadows in this category.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 14, 2012)

Personal Day 7: Top Trendsetter again. s:.... As long as I love my style, whatever. I wouldn't be in my style if I didn't like it, and if that makes me a trendsetter, then darnit, I am a trendsetter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Nov 14, 2012)

So I decided to look further into my profile:

My first is Boho Beauty: As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!).

And as the second it chose ROCK REBEL:Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

I think these two styles together work perfect for me. I always wear more relaxed clothes and makeup, and yet I love to play up my outfits with dark studded accessories. As I looked at the different kits available I think the "Eco Tones" pack would be perfect for me. I would LOVE to try that highlighting powder by swagger cosmetics! Although the only thing I might change is the Nail Polish, I think if I got to choose, i would get the Magnetic Force one from the "Metal Mania" pack. So that proves they were right on, Boho Beauty meets Rocker Rebel! So ME!


----------



## Whatthescrap (Nov 14, 2012)

Today Im a Top Trendsetter again!


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a Rock Rebel! I suppose this is pretty true, as I just kind of do my own thing, and it tends to be edgy most of the time.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Day 9: I am classic chic.  This describes me perfectly, Thanks!


----------



## Maddismaw (Nov 14, 2012)

Classic Chic! Yes I am, I must say, classic woman in every way !


----------



## jkweck (Nov 14, 2012)

They have me as a Top Trendsetter!  I thought that I was just 'normal'.  LOL 



  As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.


----------



## Souly (Nov 14, 2012)

Rock Rebel - So me. Dark colors &amp; studded hang bag - my favorite look


----------



## AsianGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Classic Chic today! Woohoo!


----------



## netwildeyez (Nov 14, 2012)

My style match was trendsetter. Totally dead on. I Like nerdy edgy clothes, Bright colors, And everything has be unique. I really hate having piece some else has.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Nov 14, 2012)

I took the quiz it says I was a trendsetter. I like the colors in the boxes for trendsetter.


----------



## 1lmichele (Nov 14, 2012)

I am loving this contest &amp; I loved doing the style quiz. I am a classic chic and that fits me too!! Although I do like a little from each one . Put me in!!!


----------



## kat46 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rock Rebel all the way! I won't leave the house without my eyeliner and boots.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Nov 14, 2012)

it said i was Classic Chic and from the items and color choices that matches me quite well. **keeping my finger and toes crossed* that i'm somehow lucky enough to win! i would LOVE to be able to try out Wantable's winter box and be able to review on my blog as well. thanks for another opportunity/chance to win!

~Jaclyn~


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Nov 14, 2012)

Top Trendsetter.  Which is close i think, but the Classic Chic palette colors were the best.  Love the pink and purples..


----------



## amidea (Nov 14, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 14, 2012)

trendsetter! i like to stand out =]


----------



## nkjm (Nov 14, 2012)

Switched it up today and got Glamour Girl! I love sparkly things and intense makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Nov 14, 2012)

So for today I decided to mix it up a little and got Classic Chic, which fits me just as well as Glamour Girl because I really do like the "Classic Hollywood", Marilyn Monroe type of look. I don't believe you have to have the "perfect" body to be sexy, I believe everyone can "wear" themselves well and be a beautiful person. I do like to have nice, sultry red lips and a little pop from my smokey eye, but I also want my look to be classic and elegant and "easy". As a Classic Girl I do like things to be "simple" and sexy, and sometimes a sundress and a little makeup is all I need to feel gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel like Wantable has made it so easy to get the Classic Chic look, too, with their kit. everything is included to get that sexy, timeless look, for one low price! LOVE IT


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a "Classy Chic" Chick today! I was comfortably cozy in my classic style clothes and my neutral tones, and then switched my evening eyes to more of a "plum sugar" color scheme. This profile quiz couldn't fit me any better! I just wish I could win!


----------



## alissar (Nov 14, 2012)

i am a "Top Trendsetter", this may be in part due to my keen sense of style. i am a bit of a 'fashion psychic'. seriously! not bragging by any means, but this little quiz was quite accurate!


----------



## effigie (Nov 14, 2012)

Classic Chic still, with Glamour Girl coming in second.  The two sound somewhat similar, really... though Glamour Girl is a bit more luxurious.  I really like a few of the sets from both groups!


----------



## ecmarkety (Nov 15, 2012)

nice to read this


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm still classic chic, which goes well with the work week.


----------



## page5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Glamour Girls wear the hottest fashions . . . that's about 50% me. I wear what I like more than what is in fashion


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2012)

Still a Boho Beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 15, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 15, 2012)

Top Trendsetter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Nov 15, 2012)

So I am a Glamour Girl. This fits me so well because I always try to be "cool" and "sexy" and I want to be noticed, but not in a "Lady Gaga" sort of way! I want people to look to my style as how THEY want to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to be in the spotlight with the most beautiful, natural, and yet gorgeous makeup and style. I love to try my hand at blue or purple smokey eyes, and I love to send the mood for the night. I really think wantable has create some great "looks" with their boxes and I am considering buying one!! Plus, especially for Glamour Girl, EVERYTHING they include is something I would use! I love it


----------



## jkweck (Nov 15, 2012)

Trendsetter again.  I made different choices to day also.  Good mood today!  Love the looks


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a Classic Chic! it fits me perfectly well because i am a natural type of gal


----------



## RainbowBrite (Nov 15, 2012)

I got trendsetter, but I have to say I dont fully agree with it. I do however like the 2nd choice I got which was Rock Rebel. I do always wear black clothing usually at all times, but I love mixing up my makeup colors.


----------



## KimJLuv (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm ROCK REBEL. Totally fits me to the T! I love bright colors all year round but very trendy at the same time. Thanks fr hosting this giveaway! Good luck everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 15, 2012)

Rock Rebel. I love dark lipgloss &amp; dark clothes so this really suits me!


----------



## NichelleRae (Nov 15, 2012)

I took the quiz, I'm a Top Trendsetter!  Yes, that is very me.  Interesting because he choice of celebrities and some of the purse choices were not exactly what i would have chosen but Wantable was able to read thru the lines and Know Who I AM!


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats to our day 5, 6, and 7 winners!!

Day 5: tameloy

Day 6: nightgem

Day 7: Rachel Liane

More winners to be announced soon!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personal Day 8: Top Trendsetter again. Currently at work, in work attire. Strange I am trendsetting here of all places. My attire isn't exactly trendy here. Yuck. D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 15, 2012)

congrats to the ladies who won!

i'm a trendsetter.. i definitely agree with this as im not afraid to try out new things and i'm always buying the new and latest things


----------



## jkweck (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alyssaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats to our day 5, 6, and 7 winners!!
> 
> ...


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## LinnyB1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

i got top trendsetter and i feel like its the perfect fit because i always love trying new looks and reinventing myself


----------



## mlsephora (Nov 15, 2012)

I got Glamor Girl. I think it fits with my style I like my makeup to be a touch glamorous and I cant live with out sparkly lipgloss.


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank You for the opportunity to enter and to find out I'm one of the winners, day 6. I kept going back and forth between Glamour and Boho but ended  picking another style.. I choose  a Classic Chic and their soft smoke set. Got confirmation that the box was shipped out yesterday...yay really excited to win


----------



## kat46 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a Rock Rebel!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm classic chic too.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 15, 2012)

So I decided to look further into my profile:

My first is Boho Beauty: As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!).

And as the second it chose ROCK REBEL:Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

I think these two styles together work perfect for me. I always wear more relaxed clothes and makeup, and yet I love to play up my outfits with dark studded accessories. As I looked at the different kits available I think the "Eco Tones" pack would be perfect for me. I would LOVE to try that highlighting powder by swagger cosmetics! Although the only thing I might change is the Nail Polish, I think if I got to choose, i would get the Magnetic Force one from the "Metal Mania" pack. So that proves they were right on, Boho Beauty meets Rocker Rebel! So ME!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got Top Trendsetter today. I have gone back and forth between that and Rock Rebel. I love both ALOT and think both suit me. I love that in each look there are 3 seperate boxes to choose from. It makes it so much easier to match a box up to what you really would like and what would work best with your skintone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Day 10:  I'm still classic chic.  I wore pearls to work today so I think that is about right!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 15, 2012)

Got Classic Chic again, lets face it, I am just a classy kinda gal( ; Love the classy pallet colors!


----------



## EricaD (Nov 15, 2012)

Glamour Girl (84%) followed by Classic Chic.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 15, 2012)

I still love being classic chic, even though you probably can't tell today when I'm dressed in a hoodie and jeans, scrambling to finish my assignment in the library  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (but I'm still being classy...on the inside!)


----------



## jeemckin (Nov 16, 2012)

I am a Glamour Girl, followed by Trendsetter.  I think that I am a little of both.  I love to have a classy and sexy look but, love to use bold colors.  Thanks!!


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm classic chic again!  I love this style!


----------



## Ashly Thomas (Nov 16, 2012)

This was so much fun! I am totally new to the whole fashion and beauty thing so comfort is definately key. Wantable says that I am a Boho Beauty which fits my personality perfectly. I love anything that enhances my natural beauty without making me look artificial. The products they suggested seem to be right up my alley, I cant wait to try some of them!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 16, 2012)

My style match was Trend Setter and I didn't really identify with that and when I saw the makeup that went with it I could see why. Didn't really suit my taste. My second style match was Rock Rebel which I wasn't sure suited me either until I read the description and saw the Makeup choices and then I realized it was a pretty good fit, kind of the hard and soft, powerful femininity theme that spoke to me.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 16, 2012)

I am a Classy Chic girl again today! I am loving the natural feel and look that this profile shows, it matches me perfectly!


----------



## jkweck (Nov 16, 2012)

BoHo Beauty today!  Different, but I like !!!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 16, 2012)

Personal Day 9: Boho Beauty: Never got this one yet. Probably the least accurate one. I am far from casual in my interest in makeup and fashion. I really love standing out. Then again, I love taking part in costume-related events....A LOT.... so yeah, the casual everyday stuff just isn't me, but I will be honest, I played around a bit and tried to be a bit different this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Nov 16, 2012)

I still decided to go with half Glamour Girl and half Classic Chic today, because my style and how I wear my makeup really is best described by both of those.

I really love to play around with my makeup and I do know how to wear it well to make a statement and stand out in a crowd in a very classic and timeless sort of way. I do like to try new items and put a fun trendy twist on my look, but I always go back to my standard red lips and subtle smokey eye because it just works so well in any situation and it makes me feel sexy without having to wear clothes that show off too much skin. I do like to have a sexy look but it is always tasteful and befitting to the situation. I love the luxurious life, and I do pamper myself and treat those around me well. I always like to look and feel sleek and put-together, and don't like to leave the house without grabbing any essentials I may need to touch-up my look later on. I like to this I have sophisticated style and know how to put a look together, both clothes and makeup-wise, that people will notice and want to copy for themselves. I like to think that I am always on top of new fashions and trends, yet always staying true to my "classic" roots.

I love how Wantable put together a beautiful kit that does let you express your own style and yet always have those essential pieces that any "classic chic" or "glamour girl" would always need!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EloraGorge (Nov 16, 2012)

TOP TRENDSETTER

Wooow i guess this really would be me &lt;3 i love trying new things, going outside the box and trying things that normally others and myself would never do in a million years. its fun and soon enough most of my friends start to follow it, which makes me feel like a leader, in a cool way !


----------



## OiiO (Nov 16, 2012)

Boho beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anured (Nov 16, 2012)

glamour girl!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 16, 2012)

Got top trendsetter today, well I do live for fashion and make-up Love the color choices for this group!! -on my Christmas list!


----------



## Souly (Nov 16, 2012)

Rock rebel followed by trendsetter - that's me. I'm always trying the newest items while rocking my dark purple lips!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 16, 2012)

As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

^ That's totally me! I don't care and I'm not afraid to wear anything bold or new ;]


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still classic chic.


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 16, 2012)

Glamour Girl today &lt;3


----------



## dd62 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I decided to look further into my profile:

My first is Boho Beauty: As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!).

And as the second it chose ROCK REBEL:Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

I think these two styles together work perfect for me. I always wear more relaxed clothes and makeup, and yet I love to play up my outfits with dark studded accessories. As I looked at the different kits available I think the "Eco Tones" pack would be perfect for me. I would LOVE to try that highlighting powder by swagger cosmetics! Although the only thing I might change is the Nail Polish, I think if I got to choose, i would get the Magnetic Force one from the "Metal Mania" pack. So that proves they were right on, Boho Beauty meets Rocker Rebel! So ME!


----------



## MissReginaRage (Nov 17, 2012)

TOP TRENDSETTER!

I agree 100% ~ I find myself using accessories (whether it be a bold &amp; daring eyeshadow or a big funky bling bling ring) to bring a certain "pop" to an outfit. Fashion is definitely important (and fun!) but IMHO accessorizing is is the key. Just changing out a necklace can change the whole look of an outfit! I love to create custom styles and I love sharing them with friends. I can be pretty creative when it comes to standing out and that is what makes me a true trendsetter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 17, 2012)

Personal Day 10: Top Trendsetter again. Funny I get trendsetter when I am at work like this. s:.... Nothing particularly trendsetting about a white shirt, black pants and black shoes. s:


----------



## page5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Glamour Girls love their makeup! I do enjoy wearing makeup and experimenting with different products.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 17, 2012)

Classic chic today! Which totally coincides with wardrobe, guess I am in that kinda mood


----------



## Lotus Jaguar (Nov 17, 2012)

Quiz assigned me the label of "Top Trendsetter"... I think it fits me because I don't stick to one style. I like to change it up and keep people guessing.


----------



## Roxanne Davalos (Nov 17, 2012)

My style is a* R**ock Rebel*. This look describes me due to loving dark colors, dressing in edgy looks, and it also represents me as being strong yet mysterious. I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 17, 2012)

Rock Rebel - I wear dark colors so this really suits me.


----------



## Sierra Garcia (Nov 17, 2012)

My profile is 'Trendsetter'. 

The part that could be true is my hairstyle. I've dyed my hair purple before, then suddenly people with purple hair walk around.

Same with Blue [:


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 17, 2012)

I am a Rock Rebel! I suppose this is pretty true, as I just kind of do my own thing, and it tends to be edgy most of the time.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 17, 2012)

So I decided to look further into my profile:

My first is Boho Beauty: As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!).

And as the second it chose ROCK REBEL:Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

I think these two styles together work perfect for me. I always wear more relaxed clothes and makeup, and yet I love to play up my outfits with dark studded accessories. As I looked at the different kits available I think the "Eco Tones" pack would be perfect for me. I would LOVE to try that highlighting powder by swagger cosmetics! Although the only thing I might change is the Nail Polish, I think if I got to choose, i would get the Magnetic Force one from the "Metal Mania" pack. So that proves they were right on, Boho Beauty meets Rocker Rebel! So ME!


----------



## RoseO (Nov 17, 2012)

My style is Top Trendsetter which I dont agree with totally, but pretty close. I think all of the 4 styles that where selected fit me relatively well. Im a combination of all 4, but the number one according to the site was/is Top Trendsetter.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 17, 2012)

Classy Chic, totally me! I definitely love the soft smoke and golden eggplant eyes with the pop of plum lips! The fact that they take into account that these colors will take you all the way through the winter season is really cool too. I am a creature of habit, and if I have the style for the season, it is one less thing I have to worry about! Every time I take the quiz, I end up with the same result, I am definitely Classy Chic!!


----------



## Bhevarri (Nov 17, 2012)

Rock Rebel!!


----------



## breeka (Nov 17, 2012)

Top trendsetter, i agree completely. i try knew things that other people are afraid to, im a bit edgy and out there


----------



## breeka (Nov 17, 2012)

Top trendsetter, i agree completely. i try knew things that other people are afraid to, im a bit edgy and out there


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 18, 2012)

As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.

This actually sounds more accurate than at first. I like to mix things up (and not just fashion, but food too). I like to be different from others, but the only thing I'm unsure about is the seasonal awareness part. I'm not great with matching, but I love to play with what I've got, which DOES make an impression (not always a good one). I hope the contest is still going!!


----------



## juraseka (Nov 18, 2012)

Still sticking with splitting the difference and be part Glamour Girl and part Classic Chic, since its the perfect fit for me to combine the two!

As a Glamour Girl, you love makeup and you wear it well. You dress in the hottest fashions, wearing body-conscious clothing thatâ€™s both sexy and classy. You love all things luxurious and lavish. / As a Classic Chic, you are always on point, put together, and sleek. You are tasteful, timeless, elegant, and prefer investment pieces to trendy items. Your sophisticated sense of style always looks expensive.

So based on wantable's profiles, I love makeup (which I do!), I know how to wear it, but my look is always timeless and elegant, but also with a trendy new twist. That is completely true as I usually like my lips and eyes to pop with the classic "Hollywood" wood, wanting to be glamorous and trendy. My outfits are always sexy, classic, and sleek, and I know how to put different pieces together to create a beautiful new look. I know how to shop and find a deal so I always look put-together and expensive, yet I have money to invest or give to charities. The kits that Wantable has put together really work well for either of these looks, and all the pieces fit together well and make for a Glamorous, Classic look, exactly what I'm going for! I am so excited to have the chance to win one of these kits because I feel it would be a perfect complement to my already awesome style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 18, 2012)

Boho beauty again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the selection!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 18, 2012)

trendsetter! not afraid to be different and try new things ;]


----------



## EricaD (Nov 18, 2012)

Still a Glamour Girl!


----------



## Courtney Owens (Nov 18, 2012)

i got "rock rebel" WHICH IS AWESOME! fits me perfectly! im all rock n roll. i love being edgy and my own person. i can take anything and make it mine!


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 18, 2012)

I went back and looked at my alternative styles that were recommended for me. My first one was TrendSetter, but I thought it was a little inaccurate in the way that I do not send trends, just make my own. However the second one is Rock Rebel and I believe I got this result mostly because I picked the edgy clothing option (only because I didn't think any of the options fit me). I really like my third match Boho Beauty. I think this one is probably the best one that suits me. I like natural beauty, and I don't go out of my way to try crazy colors that don't match me. I love browns, and try to stay on the down-low on how much makeup I apply. =)


----------



## 1sfxArtistPatti (Nov 18, 2012)

So I am a Classic chic, rocker??? Just a little confused!! But it would be nice to win some of your great make-up! Thank you!!


----------



## kelseerae6 (Nov 18, 2012)

My first was top trendsetter- i never really stay up to date with styles however, i dress and look how i feel and what i think goes well together. so i browsed on, my second was rock rebel- i do not use dramatic make up unless im going out/special occassion because i dont want to look trashy; some people just cant wear it like that some can.

My third was boho and this was the only one i seemed to agree on bc i often dont take more then 20 minutes to do my thing- i think it looks well, i get compliments from people- i enjoy wearing my real face and looking naturally sexy. doesnt mean i dont love a red lip every now and then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think your style definitely depends on your mood of the day.


----------



## DollyDaze (Nov 18, 2012)

I got Trendsetter. Seems like a good fit since I don't pay much attention to already established trends.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 18, 2012)

Today I'm back to being a Glamour Girl. This fits me so well because I always try to be "cool" and "sexy" and I want to be noticed, but not in a "Lady Gaga" sort of way! I want people to look to my style as how THEY want to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to be in the spotlight with the most beautiful, natural, and yet gorgeous makeup and style. I love to try my hand at blue or purple smokey eyes, and I love to send the mood for the night. I really think wantable has create some great "looks" with their boxes and I am considering buying one!! Plus, especially for Glamour Girl, EVERYTHING they include is something I would use! I love it


----------



## bellaxfatal (Nov 18, 2012)

The quiz said I am a top trend setter, and the one that was second was rock rebel. I feel like I identify with the rock rebel a little more than top trendsetter. I am really into anything that has studs or leather, so that is why I would lean toward the rock rebel a little more than the trend setter.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 18, 2012)

Glamour girl again today. This on seems to fit most of my moods. I love feeling put together and sexy.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 18, 2012)

Got Rock Rebel today, had not checked this style sets out before, but I am really loving the dark color and choices in these boxes!


----------



## Souly (Nov 18, 2012)

Rock Rebel - I love dark lipstick &amp; studded purses.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 18, 2012)

So I decided to look further into my profile:

My first is Boho Beauty: As a Boho Beauty, you wear makeup, but makeup doesnâ€™t wear you. Youâ€™re drawn to natural products and earthy shades, but still have fun with your look. Your style is more casual than fussy, and looks easy and effortless (even if itâ€™s not!).

And as the second it chose ROCK REBEL:Cutting edge and cool describe you: the Rock Rebel. Your makeup gives you a powerful femininity, and you love black and other dark colors. Sexy and strong, hard and soft, you have a mysterious vibe thatâ€™s always alluring.

I think these two styles together work perfect for me. I always wear more relaxed clothes and makeup, and yet I love to play up my outfits with dark studded accessories. As I looked at the different kits available I think the "Eco Tones" pack would be perfect for me. I would LOVE to try that highlighting powder by swagger cosmetics! Although the only thing I might change is the Nail Polish, I think if I got to choose, i would get the Magnetic Force one from the "Metal Mania" pack. So that proves they were right on, Boho Beauty meets Rocker Rebel! So ME!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 18, 2012)

Personal Day 11: Top Trendsetter. Still setting the trend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 18, 2012)

Classic Chic yet again.  I love this profile!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 18, 2012)

Classic chic!

Wish I had more money right now so I could just buy a box - lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 19, 2012)

classic chic, so pretty.


----------



## amidea (Nov 19, 2012)

My style is Boho Beauty - this definitely fits me because overall I love neutral and earthy shades but I like to keep it interesting and unique at the same time!  I'm definitely casual - ultimately I try to make makeup look as good as possible without making it look like I'm wearing much at all.  I like to pretend it's natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 19, 2012)

Ooo, I am so classic chic today!


----------



## Jan Chavez (Nov 19, 2012)

I am a glamour girl, at least that is what they say?  I would have never thought that,but the colors seem to be right! So I will go with it!!


----------



## page5 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm feeling and looking very much like my second match the past few days, Classic Chic. I've been wearing a lot of timeless pieces from my wardrobe and wearing more understated makeup.


----------



## Cucking Fracked (Nov 19, 2012)

YOUR BEST STYLE MATCH IS

TOP TRENDSETTER 
As a Top Trendsetter, you like to mix it up, juxtaposing bold patterns and textures. You have no fear of color and know whatâ€™s â€˜inâ€™ for each season before itâ€™s announced. You express yourself uniquely through fashion and leave a lasting impression.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Our next two winners are NJBeauty80 and geekcore! Congratulations!  I'll be posting our remaining winners soon.  

Thank you to everyone who entered the Wantable contest!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 19, 2012)

Classy Chic I am! Still loving all of the colors and the options that come with the palettes they send out. From day to night they would go beautifully with anything!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Nov 19, 2012)

Top Trendsetter today, so curious about these products!


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for all of your entries! This contest is now closed.  I will be announcing the remaining winners soon.


----------



## Cathleen Serio (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a classic chic. I love being different.


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 20, 2012)

Classy chic for me.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 20, 2012)

Our next two winners are viccckyhoang and Katie-Gaslight! Congratulations!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alyssaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our next two winners are viccckyhoang and Katie-Gaslight! Congratulations!!


 I just about died when I got the message!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 20, 2012)

ermahgerd fingers and toes crossed D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alyssaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our next two winners are viccckyhoang and Katie-Gaslight! Congratulations!!


 can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much WANTABLE.CO and MAKEUPTALK &lt;3


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 24, 2012)

CONGRATS to all the Winners!!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations ladies! Enjoy the sets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 25, 2012)

Did they ever announce the last three winners?


----------



## Lotus Jaguar (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think so ... but I'm not sure how many winners they were announcing.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 25, 2012)

They only announced 11 winners and there were supposed to be 14.


----------



## alyssaw (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm excited to announce our last three winners!  Congratulations to Yukiko, OiiO, and Ashly Thomas!  Here is a list of all of the winners:

1. GirlyEnthusiast 

2. TheNittyPretty

3. MissMonica 

4. brandyboop

5. tameloy 

6. nightgem 

7. Rachel Liane 

8. [SIZE=10pt]NJBeauty80[/SIZE]

9. [SIZE=10pt] Yukiko[/SIZE]

10. [SIZE=10pt]geekcore [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]11. OiiO [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]12. Ashly Thomas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]13. viccckyhoang[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]14. Katie-Gaslight[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]We hope you enjoyed this contest as much as we did. Congrats again to everyone![/SIZE]


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you!!! Waiting to hear from them, and currently having a hard time choosing! D:

I thank you MakeupTalk and Wantable for this, and I cannot wait to try whatever I choose! *So indecisive....*

Grats to the other winners!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot thank you so much!

I picked Cinnamon Cognac set from Classic Chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can never have enough nudes and neutrals!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot thank you so much!
> 
> I picked Cinnamon Cognac set from Classic Chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can never have enough nudes and neutrals!


 That's the box I picked and received... I love everything!! I definitely plan on getting more wantable boxes with each season change. Such a neat concept!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 27, 2012)

Glad you liked it, that makes me even more happy for choosing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the box I picked and received... I love everything!! I definitely plan on getting more wantable boxes with each season change. Such a neat concept!


----------



## Ashly Thomas (Nov 27, 2012)

I am waiting to choose my prize, I have no idea which one I want!!!! I am so excited thank you guys sooo much!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashly Thomas (Nov 28, 2012)

how long does it take for MUT to contact the winners for their prize?? I have not heard from them yet and I am so anxious!!!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 28, 2012)

I was informed before the names were announced by MUT, and I was emailed by Wantable about an hour or two after me confirming. s:.... Waiting to ship currently. s:


----------



## OiiO (Nov 28, 2012)

That was crazy fast shipping, the kit is already in my town's post office! Probably going to be delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 2, 2012)

I got my box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made a first impressions video of my box! If anyone wants to watch, here it is:


----------



## Ashly Thomas (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my box in the mail today and I am sooooo excited!!!!!!! Ahhh ok, I'll try to contain myself enough to post some pics of my box later!!!!!


----------



## Yukiko (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my box yesterday and tried on the nail polish so far. I like it alot! Everything LOOKS really top notch, but will have to test it all out first. s:.... The fragrance is very floral too. Very nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyheart (Jul 9, 2013)

Classic beauty is all about me.


----------



## beautybarbie (Aug 3, 2013)

How do I enter ? Sorry I'm new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do I enter ? Sorry I'm new


 Beautybarbie, this contest is closed.

Check back here for future contests and giveaways


----------



## TayBaby (Dec 17, 2013)

The prizes you guys won look so nice! Does anyone know when they will be having another giveaway? I'd love to enter next time...


----------

